
Buy 1,427 items for $5 Regularly –$7,890 - doener
https://itch.io/b/520/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality
======
uoaei
The HN title is not helpful. I recommend instead:

"Itch.io Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality -- Buy 1,427 items for $5
(regularly ~$7,890)"

~~~
doener
Agreed, but I think this is too long for HN.

------
zackboe
There's an 'official' highlights list[1] and a community built spreadsheet[2]
with details including type, platforms, genres and more.

[1] [https://itch.io/c/891735/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-
equal...](https://itch.io/c/891735/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality-
selections)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cbOqO6rq0YYWPKmci8Pg...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cbOqO6rq0YYWPKmci8Pgv4YGWcl4NQUX9EAj221Ze30/edit#gid=782418878)

------
ropable
I bought this bundle on the weekend when it was "only" ~750 items. There is
more digital content included than a normal person could consume in a
lifetime. A couple of game recommendations: Super Hexagon, Minit, Night in the
Woods, A Short Hike, Oxenfree, Dr Langeskov...., Quadrilateral Cowboy.

~~~
etrautmann
This bundle is wonderful, but I'm finding that the majority of these games
won't play on OS X Catalina due to lack of 32-bit support.

~~~
etrautmann
e.g., Non working: A short Hike, Quadrilateral Cowboy, nuclear throne, mu
cartographer

------
nathcd
Can anyone recommend some Linux games from the bundle? I started Oxenfree
earlier today and it's been really cool so far. I've also played A Short Hike
and Celeste previously and they're really great.

------
gwbas1c
It's really confusing what this is: "Buy 1,427 items for $5 Regularly –$7,890
(itch.io)"

I thought this was going to be about someone's bot that randomly buys $5 items
from Amazon, or similar.

It's not clear that this is a $5 bundle of games. Even when I visited the site
it took me a long time to realize that it was a bundle of games.

~~~
Exmoor
I thought it was going to be an article pointing out all the questionable
bundles of electronic media I see shilled on various content sites (Ex. "Start
your career in coding with this 10 book coding bundle, normally $300, but for
only $25 for a limited time!")

------
Haydos585x2
Huge amount of stuff in here and the low entry price makes it a very good
decision. I wish there was a way to filter by platform in the big bundle list
though.

~~~
WalterSear
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cbOqO6rq0YYWPKmci8Pg...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cbOqO6rq0YYWPKmci8Pgv4YGWcl4NQUX9EAj221Ze30/edit#gid=782418878)

------
beckingz
Tons of great games here. Super Hexagon alone is worth $5.

------
aklemm
I was hoping this was a shipping container.

------
gtirloni
I don't understand why this was flagged. It's for a good cause and a great
deal, which might interest a lot of the HN crowd.

~~~
pmiller2
Looks like it got rescued, and I'm glad.

------
antonpirker
So itch.io is using the current racial protests in the USA for a marketing
stunt.

Well done, now I know what itch.io is...

